# Best filter media set up for Oase Biomaster 350 thermo.



## Richard Aldridge (1 Oct 2021)

Hi,
Just bought the above filter but haven't set it up yet, I know that most people change the supplied mechanical filter Hel-X and exchange foam pads for biomedia but I not sure  how much and what type to put in the filter for best results,so can anyone give me a few pointers of how they set there's up.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Matti (2 Oct 2021)

Hi,
I wouldn't change anything. I just don't believe that there is no real difference between foam and some more hyped materials. Ok, there is a difference if you look them under microscope, it seems that foam has no surface are at all. But look again after couple of months when your fancy bio-media is all clogged with bio film and dirt, and the humble foam is just getting better.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (2 Oct 2021)

Sounds like a good option to me,some of the biomedia I've looked at is very expensive if your going to need a lot of it.
My tank is heavily planted so the plants should be able to look after the water quality to a certain extent with 3 sets of foams looking after the clarity and saving quite a bit of money.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Oct 2021)

Hi all, 


Richard Aldridge said:


> My tank is heavily planted so the plants should be able to look after the water quality to a certain extent with 3 sets of foams looking after the clarity and saving quite a bit of money.


I'd probably go for a <"coarser sponge (lower ppi value) in the pre-filter">, but after that plants are <"the gift that keeps giving"> in biological filtration terms. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Richard Aldridge (2 Oct 2021)

Thanks guys for the good advice,all sounds uncomplicated and just what I was hoping for.


----------



## Zeus. (3 Oct 2021)

bio media for fluval 305 worth a read IMO


----------



## DogTailRed2 (3 Oct 2021)

I have biohome ultimate and to be honest the jury is still out on wether it removes Nitrates (I don't think it can but we shall see).
It does a good job of removing Amonia and Nitrate but all medias do that so not convinced biohome ultimate is any better, or worse than any other.
I have both a 600 and 850 Thermo. The 600 pre-filter has fine sponges and the 850 pre-filter has medium sponges.
The 600 tends to block the pre-filter quicker. I prefer the medium in the 850.
I would kit out the 350 as follows;
Change the pre-filter to medium sponges.
Move the orange medium sponge from the top tray to the bottom tray. Use fine filter wool on top of this and then whatever bio media
you want for the remaining trays (removing all the remaining sponges and yes remove the helx) with any chemical filtration at the top.
That seems to work best for cleaning interval and clarity.
The problem with having a fine pre-filter is that it catches everything and the remaining sponges don't do anything other then act as bio media.
Changing the pre-filter to medium allows the fine stuff through which you can then trap with the fine orange, and then the even finer filter wool.
The water flow through these filters is pre-filter to bottom of cannister. Then up through the trays and finally out the top. So flow is top to bottom.
HTH.


----------



## DogTailRed2 (3 Oct 2021)

Matti said:


> Hi,
> I wouldn't change anything. I just don't believe that there is no real difference between foam and some more hyped materials. Ok, there is a difference if you look them under microscope, it seems that foam has no surface are at all. But look again after couple of months when your fancy bio-media is all clogged with bio film and dirt, and the humble foam is just getting better.


I agree. The standard loadout will work fine but you can tweak the setup to improve cleaning intervals and clarity.
My Juwel 450 ran for many years with just sponges but I prefer my cannsiter filters for flow, cleaning interval and some improvements in water parms.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2021)

Hi all, 


DogTailRed2 said:


> I have biohome ultimate and to be honest the jury is still out on wether it removes Nitrates


My guess is <"that it doesn't">, and <"even if it did"> it would be a <"bad thing">, rather than a <"good thing">. I'd also say that I think that Biohome is <"probably quite a good media"> (if you discount the price), but not because of any of its alleged "magical" properties. 


DogTailRed2 said:


> The 600 pre-filter has fine sponges and the 850 pre-filter has medium sponges.
> The 600 tends to block the pre-filter quicker. I prefer the medium in the 850.


Same for me I always have a pre-filter ideally one that <"doesn't block easily">.  I only want <"dissolved oxygen and ammonia in the filter">, I don't want to use my filter as a surface skimmer or a syphon. 


DogTailRed2 said:


> allows the fine stuff through which you can then trap with the fine orange, and then the even finer filter wool.


Personally I'm not worried about having gin clear water and I don't have any mechanical filtration in the filter body at all. If you are <"conscientious"> about filter cleaning it doesn't matter, but for me I'm always worried that <"_out of sight is out of mind_">.

cheers Darrel


----------

